# How do you take care of your pets toenails ?



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 26, 2018)

Every dog and cat I've ever owned (except my Goldie ) has  had Black toenails . UGH !!!!!  I break out in a sweat when it comes time to cut them .
I've done pretty good so far ,only cut the vein a handful of times - and it hurts ME more than it hurts them ! Now I have Hunter --YEAH !!! All white toenails (except for one ) !  He's never had his nails cut yet ,but I've been working my way up to it by handling his feet more  and making it fun . 
( FUN ===> treats ) LOL   Pretty soon the day will come ...gulp! 

 How do you handle those itty bitty toenails ?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 26, 2018)

I would previously take my sweet dog to the vet to get his nails clipped. This last time I had a mobile grooming van come to my house because he gets nervous going to the vet's office and he just isn't feeling well now.
As far as my cat, no way, no how...can't even get her in a crate...she hides!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 26, 2018)

I have had one bad experience clipping our dogs nails, never again!! To the vet they will go!! When my wife had our kennels, we had patio blocks for a base and that kept the nails down.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2018)

I clip my dog's toenails with a Safari clipper, it has a little safety stop that you can use to assure you only take off a small amount.  Then if you feel you want to take more, use the stop and make another cut.  I do his nails while he's standing or lying on his side on the grooming table, or I hold him in my lap and my husband cuts them.  I trim my cat's nails with a similar clipper, only it's tiny and no safety stop. 

 I always have the bleed stop powder on hand in my dog grooming box, just in case, but it rarely gets used.  I saw a man at the vets come in with his dog's paw all bandaged up.  I asked him what happened, he said that the dog was there for something else that required anesthesia, and he made the mistake of asking them to cut his nails while he was under.  They injured the dog and destroyed the nail, so now he's dealing with that.....if I can do anything for my pets at home, that is my preference.


----------



## James (Feb 26, 2018)

I call my daughter up, invite her over for coffee or dinner and then get her to do it.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 1, 2018)

My Bonnie gets hers done by one of the techs at the vet.


----------



## grannyjo (Mar 4, 2018)

It's a bit of a performance for me to cut my dog's toenails.  She's a Border Collie cross and her  toenails are black.

First I show her the clippers and announce that it's toe nail time.  Then I let her watch me prepare the treat bowl.  That's diced apple and cooked chicken.

She gets up on the bed to my left and the treat bowl goes to my right.

I grab the first foot and cut the first toenail - then give a treat.  Then the second toenail and a treat,  and so it goes on.  Sometimes she's very co-operative and other times I can only get one foot done before she's had enough.

I don't push it on those days,   just stop and try again in a couple of days.

Last week was the best she's been and I got all feet done in the one go.


----------



## tortiecat (Mar 4, 2018)

What a great way to cut her nails!!  I used to cut our Sheltie's and yes occasionally cut one to close!
Boy! did it ever bleed!  I now cut Callie's back feet nails by holding her up against my body and holding
her against me with my arm across her and holding the foot, if lucky I can get both feet done in one
session.  Her front nails were removed before I adopted her.


----------



## n_brown (Mar 4, 2018)

Our groomer takes care of our dog's nails- thankfully.   I've had bad luck trying to do it myself.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 4, 2018)

I've had two cats.  I've always clipped their nails with regular human toenail clippers.  I don't try to get them down as short as possible.  Just take off about half of what is grown out and do it more often. 

 My first cat would just sit and let me do the front ones. The back ones I had to hold her, to keep her from walking away.  My current cat is a little more difficult.  I trap her beside my leg in the seat of an armchair, so she can't back up.  Put left arm over top of her body and grab a foot.  Clip with the right hand.  Front ones are easy.  Back ones are a challenge because you have to bend her over a bit to get to them.


----------



## grannyjo (Mar 4, 2018)

I try very hard to make it a positive experience.

If she co-operates,  it's good.  If she doesn't co-operate,  then I don't persist and hold her down.

She is food motivated,  so for the most part,  it goes well for at least two feet at a time.

It may take a week or so to get all the nails trimmed,  but she doesn't hate me for having done it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2018)

Suzy's groomer trims her nails every time she gets groomed.

I used to clip my other dog's nails many years ago.


----------



## wvnewbie (Mar 20, 2018)

grannyjo said:


> It's a bit of a performance for me to cut my dog's toenails.  She's a Border Collie cross and her  toenails are black.
> 
> First I show her the clippers and announce that it's toe nail time.  Then I let her watch me prepare the treat bowl.  That's diced apple and cooked chicken.


W_O_W!  I am so impressed and may I bring my new adopted Border Collie over so you can show me how  ????  He's about 4 months old, play time, and five minutes ago managed to slice open the back of my hand with those very sharp puppy nails.  Blood everywhere!  MINE not his - ...hehehe!


----------



## Lara (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm too afraid. Have never attempted it. I de-mat her, shampoo her, trim her face and paws, and brush her but every couple of months I take her to the groomer for a puppy clip and nail trimming.


----------

